# I think I found the cure for the dust.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Several inches of asphalt laid over the dirt and Presto! no more dust.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That will fix it everytime! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No fair posting pictures of real cars!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke you're magic man . 
hb


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, you're too kind. I will admit that the car is real......but will have to point out it ain't real big. LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If the FDA does not endorse it, you can't talk about cures.
I was really hoping that their was a way to stop dust on models, short of shedding.


----------

